# compact tripod... Oben AT-3535 / AT-3565... good choice?



## Stig (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi,

I'm looking at a compact tripods... I now have a basic Velbon DF50 that still serves great, but is a bit bulky and I want to try something smaller and different (ball head, variable leg angles, twist locks) to take outdoor.

I did some research and ended up looking at Oben *AT-3535* and its bigger sibling *AT-3565* (there is an even bigger brother,* AT-3585*)... there is even a carbon fiber version of the small one, but at $119 vs $199 I think I'm good with aluminum. 

I found only one proper review on them, by *Dustin Abbott (thank you for making it!)* and he seems to like it (it was the CF one, but lets hope that's not all the difference). 

The non-Oben alternative within the budget I would be OK with is the *MeFoto BackPacker* Travel Tripod Kit which in black&white (which I don't mind) is now $119 (other colors are $149)...

So, Oben yes or no? Will I love the 3535 for how short it is when folded, or hate for how short it is when extended? Shall I go for the bigger one? (I tried setting my Velbon to the heights, but didn't come to a definitive answer, maybe you have more experience.)

Any thoughts, please?
Thank you,

Stig


links
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1086006-REG/oben_at_3535_be_208t_at_3535_folding_5_section_aluminum.html
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1086004-REG/oben_at_3565_bc_217t_at_3565_folding_5_section_aluminum.html
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1086005-REG/oben_at_3585_bc_226t_at_3585_folding_5_section_aluminum.html
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1030826-REG/mefoto_a0350q0w_backpacker_travel_tripod_white.html


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi Stig. 
There are several threads out there for which tripod, (though I don't recall one for your options) but the overriding response is buy well buy once, it costs more to get to the correct tripod in stages than it does to buy right the first time. 
Your choice needs to be able to put the viewfinder taller than you are so that should you end up on a slope with the legs below you it will still be high enough that you don't have to stoop, that will get tiring very fast. 
You don't say how tall you are or what you want to put on the tripod either. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2017)

Oben is generally considered good for the buck, but I can't comment on specific models. While the legs are important, the head is where you want to splurge. Fair legs with a great head beats good legs with a fair head IMHO.

However, light weight legs call for better construction and quality of materials, so be careful. Lots of Dealers Stock Oben because of the price, and, of course, the mark up. If you buy online, check your return rights just in case its not what you expected.


----------



## slclick (Apr 2, 2017)

Consider Feisol. I returned an RRS and got a Tournament and have never looked back. $300-400 pods which compare to $600-900 fancier brands. I did the Redged/Induro/Giottos buy in stages thing as described below.... wish I would have just bought once and bought Feisol. Live and learn.


----------



## Stig (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks guys!

Graham, I'm 5'10'' and what would go on it is 6D with some mid heavy lens, so even with some filter and flash or whatever (e.g. remote), I recon it should be only around half the declared 9lb load capacity of the tiniest Oben and the next one is 20lb.

That said, not extending center column seems to be the goal, from what I read, and then the small one would be... well, small. So I might go one bigger which is $30 more and 3.2'' longer folded, but also 2'' higher without extending center column than the small one extended (and then there is the another bit bigger one, $15, 0.5'' more when folded, few inch higher...). Also looked at Feisol, but at the moment I cant justify that expense.

Thanks again!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi Stig. 
You specify compact tripod, unfortunately, the usual trade off for compact is you will need to use the centre column to get to the necessary height, especially as you are tall. You mention timer shots, tripods need to get stiffer (have better self damping properties) the longer the exposure, hanging your bag can help but this can rapidly lead to overloading the tripods rated weight! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Stig said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Graham, I'm 5'10'' and what would go on it is 6D with some mid heavy lens, so even with some filter and flash or whatever (e.g. remote), I recon it should be only around half the declared 9lb load capacity of the tiniest Oben and the next one is 20lb.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stig (Apr 2, 2017)

Ha! Forgot about the bag... I thought it might help with long exposures, but sort of forgot to add it's weight into the equation :-[

So I took my bag (without the camera), went to see the bathroom scale and its within the capacity of the smaller one... just that now I can't put anything on top of the tripod ;D

Thank you Graham!

Stig



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Stig.
> You specify compact tripod, unfortunately, the usual trade off for compact is you will need to use the centre column to get to the necessary height, especially as you are tall. You mention timer shots, tripods need to get stiffer (have better self damping properties) the longer the exposure, hanging your bag can help but this can rapidly lead to overloading the tripods rated weight!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 2, 2017)

Seriously if you want light, cheap and good have a look at the Feisol tripods that "slclick" suggests. Two friends of mine have them and they are good - very good.

They are well put together and, because of their design, much more rigid than one would expect for their weight - which is next to nothing!

You can certainly buy cheaper tripods that might be sort of OK (been there and got the Tee Shirt!) but you will be wasting money in the long run.

I am a bit of a tripod Junkie so I want the very best, I don't care about brand etc, though I am sensitive to price! Currently my lightweight tripod is a Carbon Fiber Gitzo Traveller G1550T and these Feisols are significantly better is almost all respects as well as being close to 30% lighter! Price? Well we will just not talk about normal retail prices for Gitzo!

Save a bit longer and if your tripod must be small and light then give Feisol a serious look. There is no real equivalent to their Tournament range and the fit a niche that will suit a lot of photographers - including me!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 3, 2017)

I am happy with this:

Manfrotto BeFree Compact Travel Carbon Fiber Tripod

92 reviews here:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1065168-REG/manfrotto_mkbfrc4_bh_befree_compact_travel_carbon.html#customerReview

...as with a lot of the discussions on this site, it depends on what your needs are.

I would never think of putting a 5D-series camera/very heavy lens combo on this tripod...but it is rated to hold nearly 9 pounds...and I have successfully used it for 5DMkIII/24-105 and 5DMkIII/17-40 combinations. 

When traveling I use this tripod with its associated backpack:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1120826-REG/manfrotto_compact_travel_carbon_fiber.html

Where it shines, for me, is with the M series of cameras; two M bodies and 3 M lenses...a few batteries and two chargers fit easily into the backpack (including the tripod).

I am happy with this arrangement. I suspect professional landscape shooters and others who demand 'the best' of everything would not be.

Alas, while I've sold a few dozen photos, I am not in the same league as many on this board.

My two cents.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi,

I am also contemplating between these 2 tripods. Which tripod did you buy eventually and how has the experience been?

Thanks!




Stig said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at a compact tripods... I now have a basic Velbon DF50 that still serves great, but is a bit bulky and I want to try something smaller and different (ball head, variable leg angles, twist locks) to take outdoor.
> 
> ...


----------



## docsmith (Dec 27, 2017)

I've heard good things about Feisol, so maybe you do go that route.

Personally, a good tripod is worth investing in. It is one of those pieces you will have for years and years. 

This is worth a read:
http://www.bythom.com/support.htm

Personally, I would go with Gitzo or Really Right Stuff if you can afford it. My set up is a Gitzo GT1542T with a Markins Q3T ballhead. This is a great combination, granted, the GT1542T has been updated with the GT1545T, which is a bit taller and a bit lighter.


----------



## Tyroop (Dec 29, 2017)

I recently bought a Sirui T-024X and am very pleased with it. I didn't want to pay a fortune, but wanted something small, light, fairly sturdy and versatile. My Gitzo is too large and heavy for travel or for those occasions when I'm doing a lot of walking around. The Sirui price was very reasonable and the build quality is excellent.

Sirui make a smaller tripod, the T-025X, but it has five-section legs and is flimsier than the T-024X, which has four-section legs. I didn't need anything this small and the T-024X suited me better. Both of these tripods are carbon fiber. Sirui offer the same designs in aluminium, which are cheaper but a bit heavier.

Included with the tripod is the Sirui C-10S ballhead, which is also a nice little piece of kit. It's small and light, but operates smoothly and feels precise. I bought the T-024X for my EOS M system and there are no problems at all with weight using EF-M lenses. I have also tried mounting FD 300mm f/4 and EF 400mm f/5.6 lenses. This isn't ideal, but it can be done.

Criticisms? The legs have three set angles and position number one (22 degrees from vertical) is probably a little narrow - you feel as if the legs should be a little wider, but that's about it. It's a tripod that I am very happy to recommend.

Some more thoughts and photos at the link.

http://phil.uk.net/photography/sirui-t-024x-carbon-fiber-tripod.html


----------



## Stig (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi,

I went with the middle Oben (3565) and am happy with it... Starting with B&H making it an even better value the day after I bought it (it went from $149 to $119 and kudos to them for refunding the difference)...

The tripod is as expected, the only thing that happened at the beginning is that I was loosening it too much and the thinnest leg section fell out, but I got it now and all is smooth and well... I can recommend it without hesitation.

Stig





[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also contemplating between these 2 tripods. Which tripod did you buy eventually and how has the experience been?
> 
> ...


----------

